# Cats and Dogs



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Post them if you got them. I love seeing dogs and cats coexist peacefully. 

Ruby and Bub enjoying some tv together.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

YAY! A post to share about my whole animal family.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6zJE-hcxQw&list=UUBiWO3i_k7AKEpski0WZsuA&index=10&feature=plcp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG1XzXDrfec&feature=plcp


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Cooper was so afraid of Lisa when we first brought him home... this picture is 4 weeks later. :-*


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I've posted a couple of these pics before, but I love seeing the pup and kitties getting along. The first picture is when they didn't get along so well.  And I added the last picture of the 2 cats, because I couldn't leave my old kitty out of the pics, even though I don't have 1 picture of her near Oquirrh.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

One of my favs.. Whistler and our cat Rambo!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

My dogs love to share cats. Only because they couldn't eat a whole one by themselves.....  

In Oz, unlike dogs, cats are not native animals. Sure, Vizslas and Labradors aren't native to Oz, but, dogs are. Cats however, we don't have native ones and never did. Cats are bird killers and kill lots of our endangered native birds. Especially now lots are living feral in the bush. While this will make the cat lovers stomachs churn, we kill every cat we can while out hunting and smile cheerfully in the process   (Ducks for cover and gets ready for the cat loving barrage.... and deservedly so  )


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Ozkar - you talked about killing cats on our adorable cat and dog post? :

Cats are not well liked by a lot of people and I can understand the problem with feral cats and native birds. Our cats are family though  - just as much as Oso is! 

Acadiantornado - that picture is adorable! 

Oso loves our cats, but they just tolerate him. One is still scared. In retrospect, I wish we had gotten them at around the same time, so they could have grown up together. I had a cat and dog during my childhood who loved each other. They would play for hours. When my dog died, my cat was so depressed, meowing and looking all over for him. At this point, Oso is calm enough and gentle enough to play with a cat, they just have zero interest. 

Oh well.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> My dogs love to share cats. Only because they couldn't eat a whole one by themselves.....
> 
> In Oz, unlike dogs, cats are not native animals. Sure, Vizslas and Labradors aren't native to Oz, but, dogs are. Cats however, we don't have native ones and never did. Cats are bird killers and kill lots of our endangered native birds. Especially now lots are living feral in the bush. While this will make the cat lovers stomachs churn, we kill every cat we can while out hunting and smile cheerfully in the process   (Ducks for cover and gets ready for the cat loving barrage.... and deservedly so  )


I think you'd enjoy this web comic: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/cats_actually_kill

My kitty is strictly indoors because I don't feel it is fair to subject wildlife to her killer instinct. ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

luv2laugh said:


> Ozkar - you talked about killing cats on our adorable cat and dog post? :
> 
> Cats are not well liked by a lot of people and I can understand the problem with feral cats and native birds. Our cats are family though  - just as much as Oso is!
> 
> ...


Yeah and it's a bit hypocritical of me too considering I hunt! But, we also have wild dogs in our bush and they too must also be dispatched if able. However, no matter how wild, how mangy or dirty the wild dog is, I derive no pleasure from having to terminate one.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Our kitties only get to go outside when supervised and I don't even know if they have the skills to kill a bird. We always think it's funny though that ALL of the animals in our home are bird driven. 

Hubby and i like to imagine them hunting as a team. Oso pointing, them sneaking around catching the bird. Sure would be interesting to watch.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Here are my three kids stalking me and sticking together through Sandy


----------



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

Not all cats are bird killers. Trust me.

We have a Birman and I often say that he's had any instinct bred out of him. He's 10 now but he's never once brought anything back, unless you count the occasional slug that hitch hikes on his back. He can't even catch daddy long legs... I've seen him try.

He was watching a fly on the windowsill one day, it flew up, my cat jumped so far that he actually fell off the windowsill and onto the floor!

He's very pretty to look at, and daft as a brush, especially with the kids, but he's incredibly dim sometimes.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Just cute. I'm so happy these 2 get along so well! Oquirrh pulled a total little brother moment the other day. I opened the door to let him out and Izzy was standing near by. He gave her a couple playful swats as he ran past her, while she shrieked and howled and then out the door he went. Made me laugh.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I think they pick who they like. Kiya does not treat the other 2 cats like she does this one (Nikko).


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Zoey (my cat) didn't take too long to warm up to Bentley. She loves to groom him (Bentley loves it too) and she will play with him as long as he isn't in one of his crazy zoomies moods. When he's being super hyper she no longer enjoys his company and will go off and lounge somewhere alone. But all in all they are pretty good pals! 

This pic is pretty much typical- always sharing beds. Though Bentley has just about outgrown the cat bed now but he still tries.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't have a kitty (yet) but RubyRoo I just love the name Bub! Great photos - I always get a bit jealous when I'm at my Mum's and her dog and cats are cuddling in a big furry pile together.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Dad, can we eat him yet? 
No? OK, then


----------

